# Riverside High School Outdoor Club Thanks You!



## Mr. Cornelius (Nov 12, 2012)

I am learning about wood working and call building along with the members of the high school outdoor club I advise as part of our predator hunting theme for the first semester. In looking for some wood for my advisees to learn how to make their own predator calls, I received an invite from Kevin to join Wood Barter, where I received a very warm welcome. 

A lot of wood barter members, wood vendors, and call makers from around the country pitched-in and the club now has enough wood and blanks to turn calls for some time. Thanks to everyone for your support, whether it was answering a question about call making, mailing a wood donation, or just offering kind words.

A local call maker came in and gave the kids their initial instruction and I go up to the shop class during my prep period and help the kids out _as best I can._ :dunno: We are also fortunate enough to live in the same community as Ed Glenn, the co-author of the best book on the subject that I have found. I will extend an invitation for him to come in and assist and instruct the students once they have a few calls each under their belts. 

Now for the big news! One of club members turned the very first call on Thursday. Here he is on the lathe. The survival bracelet he is wearing is a safety hazard (we later learned from the shop teacher) and is also one of our current projects. You can also see that not everyone from Oregon is a Duck fan. 
[attachment=13425]

I will have more pictures up on Monday or Tuesday and hopefully there will be some finished calls to show off. My hope is that the students will become proficient enough at turning calls that they will be able to use them for a fundraiser to support a guided predator hunt in the spring and to help pay for our second annual three-day tour of the Grande Ronde River in Oregon. 

If you want to know more about the club, check us out on Facebook or our new website. Again, thanks to everyone for your support! I look forward to sharing our call-making progress and adventures with the Wood Barter community.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2012)

*RE: Riverside High School Outddor Club Thanks You!*

Thanks for the update Sam. I know I speak for everyone who gave when I say we're glad to see the young men (and women if you have any) doing something worth while.


----------



## Mr. Cornelius (Nov 12, 2012)

*RE: Riverside High School Outddor Club Thanks You!*



Kevin said:


> Thanks for the update Sam. I know I speak for everyone who gave when I say we're glad to see the young men (and women if you have any) doing something worth while.



There are 26 members in the club for semester one and seven of those members are young women. Because we can only access the wood shop when the teacher is there, I work with the club members who are enrolled in Woods during my prep period. The good news is, there are six club members working on the call-making project during that period, five boys and one girl. 

I have been staying after school for an hour and a half and the kids who cannot enroll in Woods until second semester come in and work on paracord projects, like survival bracelets, necklaces, lanyards, etc., so everyone in the club is working on fall/winter projects.


----------



## Mr. Cornelius (Nov 12, 2012)

I just noticed that Brian posted a photo of the inaugural predator call on the club's Facebook page, so I am able to share it here. (No, he didn't violate school policy and use his phone during class. Wink!)

[attachment=13426]

"Brian's first predator call! (And the club's first call!) I like the grooves he put in for extra grip. I can't wait for him to return from visiting family in Mexico so he can apply some finish and/or stain on the barrel."

The wood he selected is a piece of American Walnut courtesy of Bearman Rick. Thank you, Rick!


----------



## Mr. Cornelius (Nov 13, 2012)

UPDATE

Today was a little frustrating as we struggled to make additional mandrels from a section of hardwood dowel. We were shown how to make one mandrel by cutting the grooves in and using o-rings, but I'm looking for a new way of securing the blanks for turning.

Cutting the grooves to the right depth is a tedious process as we don't have calipers to use and the o-rings break just about every time we pull the block off of the mandrel. Given more time, I'm sure we could figure it out, but everything is rushed when we are operating inside the parameters of the shop teacher's classroom procedures, but I'm not faulting him. It is difficult getting any serious work done when you have 52 minutes for a class period that must be divided by attendance, instruction/debriefing, gathering tools, woodworking, returning tools, and then all of the cleaning that follows. 

Hopefully things will go more smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 13, 2012)

I use exspanding mandrels and pin mandrels. they are metal. Rick


----------



## Mr. Cornelius (Nov 13, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> I use exspanding mandrels and pin mandrels. they are metal. Rick



Rick, do you have a link for these? I would like for the kids to use these so that they are not spending time limited class time making mandrels and expending limited resources on o-rings.


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Duck-Goose-Game-Call-Pin-Chuck-Turning-Tool-5-8-/230866669928?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c0b9d168

http://www.flinthillsduckworks.com/Collet-Mandrels.html


----------



## jetcn1 (Nov 28, 2012)

On the expanding mandrels Wade at webfoot custom calls has them and also enco has them . I use the ones from flint hills as they are made from brass and if you hit them with a tool , no so many problems. Troy


----------



## Mr. Cornelius (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses about the expanding mandrels. One of the shop teachers actually made our mandrels from some copper tubing that he bisected halfway down the length. They may not be fancy or perfect, but they work and their only limitations are when the kids bell out the inside terminal end of the call.

Here is a call completed by Tyler H., a freshmen who is currently reading Turning Custom Duck and Game Calls, an autographed copy donated to the club by Ed Glenn himself! 

[attachment=14327]
We are currently working on our finishing techniques and treatments. I can't wait to share more calls with you guys!


----------

